# Driving last week of Dec, what year does it count for?



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Lets say you drive the last few days of Dec. Im assuming that its when you get paid that it counts, so your direct deposit comes next year it counts for 2022 correct?. When Uber tells us our gross income at the end of the year the last week of Dec driving is not included right?


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

for uber monthly summary they dont count trips that you were not paid for that month, so its when you get paid, not when you drive thats the month that counts, so if you Drive New years eve and get paid next year its the next year that you would account for the income.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

For those that wait for weekly payouts:

The last week of 2021 ended on 12/26/2021 with you getting paid on or around 12/28/2021. All the trips starting Monday 12/27/2021 will be part of 2022.

For those that cash out daily or before the weekly payouts, I have no idea what tax year that counts for.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

From a tax standpoint you can either go by the day you earned the $ or the day you were paid... but you must be consistent.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Uber will tell you how much 
you made that year on your 1099.
I dont really get why anyone
would care what year it was.
Just show me the nye bonuses and surges 😁


----------

